# هديه لعشاق الطيران الي في المنتدى Fly The Airbus Fleet.pdf



## نورينار (24 سبتمبر 2007)

هذي هديه مني لكم انشالله تعجبكم :1:


----------



## م المصري (24 سبتمبر 2007)

هديه مقبوله ,,,, اخي الكريم و اهلا بك زميلا لنا في قسم الطيران


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## نورينار (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااا على مروووركم:1:


----------



## نورينار (26 سبتمبر 2007)

في عندي برنامج يعلم الطيران كأنه حقيقه اخذته من اخوي علشان اخواني واخواتي الي في المنتدى بحاول انزله لانه بطيء واااايد وثقيل


----------



## م المصري (28 سبتمبر 2007)

نورينار قال:


> في عندي برنامج يعلم الطيران كأنه حقيقه اخذته من اخوي علشان اخواني واخواتي الي في المنتدى بحاول انزله لانه بطيء واااايد وثقيل


 
راسل المشرف جاسر ,,,, و نسق معه كيف يمكنك رفعه للأعضاء في المنتدي 

كما يمكنك رفعه علي موقغ رفع مع مراعاة ان لا يكون محجوب في بعض الدول 

شكرا اخي علي اهتمامك بزملائك 

تحياتي


----------



## وجدي_1405 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
أخ نور جزاك الله خير على هذا الكتاب القيم.
راجين مواصلة المسيرة .
( ':


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الحاجات ديه كانت فين من زمان والله مشكور ومزيد من التقدم:14:


----------



## نورينار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

انشالله بس اقدر أنزله راح ادز مسج خاص حق كل واحد منكم علشان تحملونه

وشكرا على تعليقكم الحلوووووو


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي موضوع رائع جدا ونحن بأنتظار مزيدك


----------



## yacoub1000 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

هديه قيمه و رائعه ,,, دمت ذخرا لمهندسي الطيران 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الهدية الحلوة


----------



## yacoub1000 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

هديه قيمه و رائعه ,,, دمت ذخرا لمهندسي الطيران 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كرم الدين (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عدنان الكردي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## marioxxeg (23 أكتوبر 2007)

يامهندسين يا اعزاء انا محتاج برنامج الفلايت سيمليتور بتاع تعليم قيادة الطائرات


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (23 أبريل 2008)

هدية جميلة مقبولة
ربنا يوفقك


----------

